#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  > Συγκολλήσεις: Πάχος συγκολλήσεων σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές

## SMBD

---

----------


## Civilian

Στο αντίστοιχο μάθημα επιλογής του κ. Θωμόπουλου, μας έδωσαν ένα χειρόγραφο τεύχος σημειώσεων (με ασκήσεις) του ίδιου, και ένα βιβλίο του κ. Μπανιωτόπουλου. Για να περάσουμε το μάθημα βέβαια διαβάσαμε μόνο από το τεύχος σημειώσεων. Το βιβλίο του Μπανιωτόπουλου ωστόσο είναι γενικά καλογραμμένο και κατανοητό, αν και έχει λίγα πράγματα για συγκολλήσεις συγκεκριμένα.

Το πάχος των συγκολλήσεων πάντως προκύπτει από 2-3 τύπους ανάλογα με τα εντατικά μεγέθη της σύνδεσης.. Δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο, αν θες να ανοίξω και τις σημειώσεις να σου πω λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## shelby

Θέλετε βοήθεια από μηχανολόγο; http://teledu.mech.teilar.gr/file.ph...333/arxio4.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε *shelby*.
Μπαίνετε ως "επισκέπτης" και στα μαθήματα του Ζ' εξαμήνου υπάρχει το "Μεταλλικές Κατασκευές 735" όπου υπάρχουν θέματα συγκολλήσεων.

----------


## shelby

Το Μεταλλικές Κατασκευές δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο οπότε αυτό που ανέβασα βοηθάει

----------


## cohat

Καλημέρα,

Νομίζω (και σε συμφωνία με αυτά που γράφει σε ένα από τα βιβλία του Βάγια) πως κανονιστικά δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο μέγιστο πάχος συγκόλλησης. Ο περιορισμός είναι καθαρά γεωμετρικός ή προκύπτει από χονδροειδή υπολογισμό (που εξηγείται στο κεφάλαιο συγκολλήσεων του Cestruco). Πάντως υπάρχουν στην πράξη περιπτώσεις που χρειάζονται συνδέσεις μεγαλύτερες του 0,7tmin. Π.χ. θες να σχεδιάσεις σύνδεση και σου έχουν δώσει λάθος-εξωπραγματικά εντατικά μεγέθη.  :Γέλιο: 

Γενικά η παραπάνω προσέγγιση είναι ασφαλής αλλά δεν είναι πανάκεια, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν ισχύει (πρέπει να τις δείξω με σχήμα και δεν μπορώ εδώ που είμαι, δηλαδή σπίτι) και όταν ισχύει δίνει αντιοικονομική λύση (πολλά εργατικά).

----------


## mred-akias

Επιπλέον διάφορα βιβλία με Στοιχεία Μηχανών έχουν κεφάλαια αφιερωμένα στις συγκολήσεις. Έχω ένα συγκεκριμένο υπ' όψην μου, θα το κοιτάξω αύριο και θα κάνω edit.

----------


## mred-akias

Σόρυ για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ξεχάστηκα μέσα στις γιορτές και είχα άλλα πράγματα στο μυαλό μου.

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/photo0009ah.jpg/

Πηγή εικόνας: Στοιχεία Μηχανών G.Niemann 1ος τόμος, εκδόσεις Fountas

U=χωρίς επίσχεση, R= επισχεσθείς, RR=ιδιαίτερα επισχεσθείς πληρωθείς (αναφέρεται στον τρόπο αποξείδωσης)

Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο βιβλίο, από τις παραπάνω ποιότητες που φαίνονται στην εικόνα, για τις δομικές κατασκευές χρησιμοποιείται χάλυβας τύπου St 52-3 RR (συγκολλάται σχετικά εύκολα) o οποίος στον παραπάνω πίνακα βρίσκεται σττην 3η ποιοτική ομάδα. Η ίδια ποιότητα χάλυβα κατά Euronorm 25 αναφέρεται ως Fe 52-C3.

Σημείο σύγχυσης: σε άλλον πίνακα του ίδιου βιβλίου αναφέρεται το 0,2% ως μέγιστη περιεκτικότητα C και όχι ως μέση όπως στην παραπάνω εικόνα (δεν έχω εξακριβώσει ποια από τις δύο πληροφορίες ισχύει).

Τώρα για το πάχος δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα για περιορισμούς (αναλώνεται περισσότερο στο "ψάξε-βρες-υπολόγισε" και λιγότερο σε περιορισμούς στο συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο) ωστόσο γίνεται αναφορά στο *DIN 4100* που αφορά χαλύβδινες οικοδομές και συγκεκριμένα για κυρτόκοιλες ραφές:



Δηλαδή ότι λέει ο *rigid* (άρα ο ευρωκώδικας αντέγραψε DIN?)

Άρα *dratsiox* με μοναδική επιφύλαξη κάποιο τυπογραφικό, μας κάνει και για δομικούς χάλυβες το βιβλίο με στοιχεία μηχανών! :Αστειευόμενος:  Πέρα από την πλάκα δίνεται έμφαση σε άλλες εφαρμογές (αν και το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο προσωπικά δεν με καλύπτει στις συγκολλήσεις γενικότερα) γι αυτό και δεν έχω να προσθέσω πολλά στην συζήτηση. 

ΥΓ: Βρε παίδες συνάδελφοι πολιτικοί, με βάση ποιο πρότυπο πετάτε αριστερά-δεξιά τύπους χάλυβα που ξεκινάνε με S και καπάκι αριθμό??? (λχ στο #4)

----------

shelby

----------


## Belbos

Σε ποιά παράγραφο του ΕC3 p1.8 λέει ότι maxa=0.7*mint. Το γράφει εκεί ? Όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι.

Επίσης στο βιβλίο με τα παραδείγματα του ΕC3 (των Βάγια κλπ) έκδοση 2003 στα παραδείγματα 33 & 34 (έλεγχος κόμβος δικτυώματος) κάνει ένα έλεγχο για τη συγκόλληση με βάση μονο το πάχος των συνδεόμενων πελμάτων και τη ποιότητα του χάλυβα αυτών χωρίς υπολογισμό τάσεων.Περίεργο ε? Πάλι όσο και αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι... Έχει κάποιος ιδέα ?

----------


## cna

> ΥΓ: Βρε παίδες συνάδελφοι πολιτικοί, με βάση ποιο πρότυπο πετάτε αριστερά-δεξιά τύπους χάλυβα που ξεκινάνε με S και καπάκι αριθμό??? (λχ στο #4)


Ελληνικός Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Χάλυβα
Το S πάντως είναι εκ του Stahl (Χάλυβας στα γερμανικά).

----------

mred-akias

----------


## DirectionLess

Γεια σας. Τώρα είδα τις δημοσιεύσεις για τις συγκολλήσεις. Η αλήθεια είναι επειδή με απασχόλησε πρόσφατα, ασχολήθηκα περισσότερο με το θέμα. Έτσι λοιπόν ήθελα να επισημάνω τα εξής : Καλά τα βιβλία της τριανδρίας αλλά νομίζω ότι στο θέμα των συγκολλήσεων δεν λένε και ιδιαίτερα πράγματα. Προτείνω λοιπόν για αρχή να ρίξετε μία ματιά στο "Μεταλλικαί Κατασκευαί εκ κοίλων διατομών" του Αντ. Κουνάδη (το προτελευταίο κεφ. αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αναφέρεται σε συγκολλήσεις κοίλων διατομών). Μετά, ρίξτε μία ματιά στα βιβλία του Μιχάλτσου (κάπου το 'χω ξαναγράψει αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο "Ελαφριές μεταλλικές Κατασκευές". Και τα 2 προαναφερθέντα, τα 'χα πάρει σε ένα μάθημα επιλογής (Ελαφριές Μεταλλικές Κατασκευές) του Μιχάλτσου, στο 9ο εξάμηνο αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ειδικά το 2ο, έχει πολλές περιπτωσεις (π.χ. συγκόλληση κοίλοδοκού - ως προβόλου - σε IPE και άλλα τέτοια χρήσιμα).
Αν τελικά δεν βρείτε τίποτα από τα 2, πείτε μου να σας ανεβάσω σημειώσεις του Γαντέ στα Σίδερα Ι (ένα μάθημα είχε κάνει, αρκετά αναλυτικό όμως που εξηγεί και πως εφαρμόζονται - στο περίπου - και το πως υπολογίζονται).
Τέλος, έχω φτιάξει και ένα excel (για κοίλες διατομές - εφαρμόζει δηλαδή συγκεκριμένο Steiner) αλλά βρίσκεται ακόμη σε πειραματικό στάδιο και δεν τολμώ να το ανεβάσω, ακριβώς επειδή και γω το ψάχνω όσο μπορώ μέχρι στιγμής.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

*@DirectionLess*
Ευχαριστούμε για τη βιβλιογραφία.

Με την ευκαιρία, δείτε πώς χρησιμοποιείται η ετικέτα (tag) . 
Επιλέγουμε με το ποντίκι τον τίτλο του βιβλίου ώστε να "μαυρίσει", π.χ. το "Ελαφριές μεταλλικές Κατασκευές" και στη συνέχεια κάνουμε κλικ στο εικονίδιο της παραπάνω ετικέτας.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το παρακάτω:
"[PAPA]Ελαφριές μεταλλικές Κατασκευές[/PAPA]"

Αυτόματα, όποιος κάνει κλικ πάνω του μεταφέρεται στον ιστότοπο του βιβλιοπωλείου Παπασωτηρίου, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα αναζήτηση με τον τίτλο του βιβλίου που παραθέτουμε! Αν ο τίτλος του βιβλίου έχει γραφεί σωστά και υπάρχει στο βιβλιοπωλείο θα εμφανιστούν τα αποτελέσματα με περισσότερες πληροφορίες όπως τιμή, εκδοτικός οίκος κ.λπ.

Κάντε κλικ στο παραπάνω κείμενο-σύνδεσμο "Παπασωτηρίου" που υπάρχει ως εκθέτης δίπλα στον τίτλο του βιβλίου και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.

----------


## multigio

για σε όλους - πρώτο μήνυμα για μένα στο "εμιχανικος" - θα ήθελα να μάθω πως βγαίνει το 0,7 "Tmin" - είναι σίγουρα μια απλοποίηση αλλα από που προέρχεται ?

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §5.6.3, σελ. 220, του βιβλίου [PAPA]Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Έργων από Χάλυβα[/PAPA] των Βάγια-Ερμόπουλου-Ιωαννίδη, γράφει για *σύσταση* για το 0,7*tmin, όχι υποχρέωση βάσει κάποιας διάταξης του Ευρωκώδικα.

----------

